# PHD AF 1.C TW Listening results.....or review if you will



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

So I was offered these beauties to listen to and give my thoughts.......I was thrilled. It was funny to notice a recent thread on here.....someone asking about "PHD" and if they were any good (something to that effect anyway).
It brought a huge smile to my face to see that because I had run there stuff in the mid/early 2000's (sad, getting old....that doesnt sound that long ago
I was in love then.....they just exuded quality and sounded like they looked. I forget the model # that I had....they look VERY similar to the mid/high level fiberglass offerings now......They were some of THE most natural sounding speakers that ever graced a vehicle of mine! That was back in my "if it aint got blue glass....I aint running it" mcintosh collecting days..... (amps and decks). 

Well anyway.....I had all but forgotten those three letters "PHD" till recently. I was so glad to see there new lines (So intrigued by the new aluminum strand whatever mids!!!!) 

So today they came! Mids may follow soon? Who knows? 
Here is the problem....I am not quite ready to do my build in my Range Rover..... I gotta know what these baby's are like so they will go in as replacements for the stock tweets. The stock tweets are soft domes in my sail panels at the top of the doors. They are part of the stock 3way setup. 4"s in the mid door with 7" woofers in the VERY low doors.... The mids actually dig really low and with authority....I cant wait to get in there and see how they are mounted and whats going on in there. My guess is its a nice little cave down there and something appropriate my really do wonders! (hopefully an 8"
I will not put these in the sail panels....... Hate that location no matter what and these deserve some quality attention. I will try mounts on my A-pillars putting them "more" on axis and also try on the dash also "more" on axis. I do not know the exact xover points but I know that each driver has its own dedicated amp in the door and for stock its pretty robust. I have no doubts about power here! I have switched out the stockies with some Focal TN52's (in stock spots) and the difference (and improvement) was pretty outstanding! 
I will also be listening to them with my Wharfdales.....I think I can pop out the tweet and put these in with ease......actually the look EXTREMELY similar? Thats a GREAT thing! These Wharf's sound so buttery....I'll take it!

Well here are some pics......Please allow me some time to get this up and running......Its negative digits outside (temp) and its gonna be cool for the week+ and I need to find some adequate pods to put them in (run longer wires from stock etc.....)..... 

They are absolutely beautiful in person though....Aluminum housings & surface mounts.....very protective grill, etc...... The feel like you really have something. Very nice thus far!


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Burrrr it's cold......Sissy


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

thomasluke said:


> Burrrr it's cold......Sissy


Well if we get a heat wave...you know....30's? I'll throw my shorts on and after I get back from the beach I'll start working on it 

Hahaha!  (well played sir....well played


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

rexroadj said:


> Well if we get a heat wave...you know....30's? I'll throw my shorts on and after I get back from the beach I'll start working on it
> 
> Hahaha!  (well played sir....well played


:laugh:


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Those look really nice. years ago I bought a pair of the PHD Modena (now AF I believe) woven aluminum cone comps here on DIYMA, and since sold them. I really thought the tweeters were the weaker part of that set. Not bad but not on par with the midbass. It looks like they have improved over the years (if build quality translates to SQ)

The woven cone alum mids were really sweet. Some superior midrange for sure. A little light on the lower freq midbass as I recall. I thought they would have made a super mid paired with a 8 inch midbass in a 3-way.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

I put in an order for the AF 1.A TW hybrid aluminium silk tweeters. My fience likes metal music :/

I am curious to see what rex has to say about the AF 1.C's.
With the rear chamber inside. 

Hopefully we will both be pleased!
And I am with you Rex. I don't like staying out in the cold for more time than I need to. lol


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

jimbno1 said:


> Those look really nice. years ago I bought a pair of the PHD Modena (now AF I believe) woven aluminum cone comps here on DIYMA, and since sold them. I really thought the tweeters were the weaker part of that set. Not bad but not on par with the midbass. It looks like they have improved over the years (if build quality translates to SQ)
> 
> The woven cone alum mids were really sweet. Some superior midrange for sure. A little light on the lower freq midbass as I recall. I thought they would have made a super mid paired with a 8 inch midbass in a 3-way.



Well like you Jimbno1 I've had my share of high end exotic sets run through my vehicles. Never let down (with a few exceptions here and there) but had a great experience with them in the past. I really am looking forward to these! At the time I found them a bargain among the competition they were pinned against. If they are still the same or even better I would say that the same will likely ring true. Its hard not to compare PHD with Focal, Brax, Phass, and the like.....thats some serious stuff to compete with especially when the prices are a little softer!!!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

WestCo said:


> I put in an order for the AF 1.A TW hybrid aluminium silk tweeters. My fience likes metal music :/
> 
> I am curious to see what rex has to say about the AF 1.C's.
> With the rear chamber inside.
> ...



Well, cold in NH is different from cold in TN  We call your winter, Fall  
Where in TN are you? Kind of a PHD haven down there no? 
Speaking of TN..... Its one of the things about technology I hate! I work with a couple producers in Nash.... (song writer) and we do everything via the net.....I get streamed in live for recordings via itunes (listen/discuss) and we co/write via skype. Its cool because I can see and hear everything and have it all setup through my tv and audio setup so its amazing! But now I cant justify the visits  Saves a **** ton of $ I no longer have but still!!! 

Oh well....one of these days!


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

rexroadj said:


> Well, cold in NH is different from cold in TN  We call your winter, Fall
> Where in TN are you? Kind of a PHD haven down there no?
> Speaking of TN..... Its one of the things about technology I hate! I work with a couple producers in Nash.... (song writer) and we do everything via the net.....I get streamed in live for recordings via itunes (listen/discuss) and we co/write via skype. Its cool because I can see and hear everything and have it all setup through my tv and audio setup so its amazing! But now I cant justify the visits  Saves a **** ton of $ I no longer have but still!!!
> 
> Oh well....one of these days!


I live in the Oak Ridge area and I drive into Knoxville. Well we have ORNL (I interned there) and Y-12 (atomic weapons proudly manufactured in the US since 1940). 

Honestly the two systems I have heard down here were more SPL oriented. I sold my focal 2 way set to a local friend, they sounded good in her car. 
MECA will be an interesting experience. 

Your job sounds like an amazing experience, I am definately jealous! Yes being there and witnessing musical history is something I would love to do once or twice in my life. The only live shows I have been to were the chicago symphony in concert and Boston on their last tour. To tell you the truth I wish they had a little better sound system. It was loud enough but I wished it was a tad bit cleaner. lol

I am really excited about this next install. 
Chrysler 300c
3 way front with phd's Af series + cf 6x9's in case I have passengers in the rear. Mx4000-mda4000-arc dxe. Mcc406m for the front and a zed levi for the rear. Some ID 12's... I will probably go sealed to save trunk space even though it pains me to do so. 

This will be a very long install >.<


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

New setup sounds great!!! 

Sadly the writing is more of a hobby at this point.... Hard to "focus" soley on that right now.... An artist I started working with and will be for his second album just had his first album drop Tuesday. I had some family things flip my life upside down so I didnt make it in time to work with them for the first one... Its pretty exciting and even at my level (having my words professionally recorded and pitched) its a goose bump experience every time. I'm paying my dues more then anything right now......I do love it though.....its a nice full circle to the audio...mobile and home. I like the challenge of the car though!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Hoping to drop these in tomorrow! Still cold as holy hell but I cant stand knowing they are just sitting here! They look beautiful! They just exude class! 
Finally had a chance to look at MSRP #s on the sets. Do yourself a favor and get to your nearest dealer and check them out! Performance vs. cost will amaze you! I cant believe how competitive they are with there pricing compared to the field! AND this Italian company actually makes there products in Italy, a lot even by hand 
Subs are also VERY attractive! 1cube ported for the FB 10? 500w. and they are pretty robust! PERFECT fit for those with 5 channel amps or dont want to plug into a nuclear power plant to run sub bass! Pretty efficient!

Seriously guys....go check them out! No internet whoring either! (much respect phd!) and with the pricing there's no need!


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

agree, I really like those Competition Tweets

That is why I joined and now PHD dealer... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_cZudlWCGo


----------



## contempter (Jun 1, 2006)

I am anxious to do a phd install myself. Thanks to Dave I have an FB pro 6.1 kit that is awaiting some prep work before they find a home in my coupe's doors. So far initial impressions are mostly good. The cone construction seems top notch, with a fiberglass weave that is a thing of beauty. More to follow!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

contempter said:


> I am anxious to do a phd install myself. Thanks to Dave I have an FB pro 6.1 kit that is awaiting some prep work before they find a home in my coupe's doors. So far initial impressions are mostly good. The cone construction seems top notch, with a fiberglass weave that is a thing of beauty. More to follow!


If I make it back down to Florida this year, Can I have a listen? 

Anyone in the KY / Southern Part of Indiana let me know... Would love for you to hear the PHD speakers


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey dave.....I'm thinking about 3way active....these tweets, AF4.1's and I was thinking AF6.1 pro but the FB6.1 pro looks better on paper as a midbass? Any input on the two? Would love to go studio tweets but.....YIKES$ Sexy as hell though!
Is there an AF 8" I know there is a lot more available but the website has not caught up yet....... Not sure if I can fit 8s yet but its likely a probable fit?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> Hey dave.....I'm thinking about 3way active....these tweets, AF4.1's and I was thinking AF6.1 pro but the FB6.1 pro looks better on paper as a midbass? Any input on the two? Would love to go studio tweets but.....YIKES$ Sexy as hell though!
> Is there an AF 8" I know there is a lot more available but the website has not caught up yet....... Not sure if I can fit 8s yet but its likely a probable fit?



Hey email me we can talk , I'll find out who is you PHD dealer Rep. But I can send you some pics or any info you might want. I love the phd FB pro's. here is a pic of one.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

DAT said:


> Hey email me we can talk , I'll find out who is you PHD dealer Rep.


Funny you should mention that  Yes, lets talk!!!! I'll email ya


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

If anyone needs more info on *PHD* contact *Mike Allen *

Great guy -


----------



## Spazz (Sep 27, 2012)

DAT said:


> Hey email me we can talk , I'll find out who is you PHD dealer Rep. But I can send you some pics or any info you might want. I love the phd FB pro's. here is a pic of one.


Hmmmm. This looks familiar. 

I'm looking forward to hearing what the OP thinks of those tweeters. If I could afford a set, they'd be mine. Love my PHD's!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I cant wait to get a listen too! To be honest I have been playing them with my Wharf's in the home and absolutely find them breathtaking over the originals! Thats a hefty statement considering the Wharf's are as soft as a babies Ass! I've been busy with some projects so I havent had time to get them in the car yet. VERY soon though! I can only imagine how much I'm going to hate my setup when I'm done with the test and send them back to the owner 
Well, till I order my 3way of AF's


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd like to see the specs on their speakers. Am I missing it somewhere on their site?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Offroader5 said:


> I'd like to see the specs on their speakers. Am I missing it somewhere on their site?


To my knowledge its being worked on. If you go to the contact page.....email Mike. He's a great guy and can get you most any info.


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

My AF1.c tweeters blend PERFECTLY with my Arian mids =P


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree. I've contacted him with several questions and he has always gotten back very quickly.



DAT said:


> If anyone needs more info on *PHD* contact *Mike Allen *
> 
> Great guy -


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I apologize for the delay of this thread.......I was called in to help an old customer of mine. His house had a flood and I live nearby and was called in to organize everything for him. He has houses all over the country and world so he is not in NH in the winter. It really has turned into a full time job! Today my starter went (I think, didnt have time to check it out, just hitched a ride with a friend to the house) and we have allegedly, a large snow storm on its way! (wonderful!)
Let me survive the next week and a half and I promise I will have some listening results up! Hell, who knows, I may even have a full AF series 3way set with it  (not likely, but its temporarily in the plans

Thanks for the patience ya'll. When it rains it pours!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Alright all you patient people....... I was able to climb into the rover and get some listening. I found my favorite setup to be mostly on axis in each corner of my dash resting against the a-pillars. They did sound great against the pillars and firing straight up on the dash. They sounded equally great on the dash slightly angled forward as the did for my testing location. The only reason why I did the listening as I did is because it was the last spot they were in that sounded best. 

I spent many hours just sitting there (had a couple breaks and errands of course and listening. 

I could listen to these, easily, for hours at a time every single day! They are simply elegant to hear! I have a lot of experience with some pretty top tier tweeters in my days and I also tend to like a lot of different types...metal, soft, ceramic, whatever! 

Here is what I find so unique about these. As great as they are to listen too, one would probably instantly assume they are lacking in sparkle and detail. SO NOT THE CASE! 
These are just full of articulation and detail but never having any hot zones. Mind you, I have no tuning capability with the exception of the treble control on my stock deck. I'm not sure I would touch anything anyway. Just out of the box they were something really special!
If I had to compare them to anything I would say that they are perhaps on line with something like the F#1 Revs. Except there not almost 5"s around, and have to be super on axis! I dont know if they would be described as "sterile" as the F1s but easily as detailed. Just with a slightly softer overtone (make any sense?).

I cant wait to get my hands on some other PHD items. Those AF lines (aluminum fiber) drivers have me so intrigued its just silly! 
I am building a quality system in this vehicle and had planned on trying several brands and products to see what I liked best....... These tweets are the first ones I have tested in here thus far..... (obviously used SO many more in the past).
Tweeters: CHECK! 
My tweeter solution is DONE! In fact I would place them as maybe the best I have used......Certainly on par with Dyn esotar, morel supremo, F1 Revs, etc..... I know PHD is just starting to wet there feet again here in the states. Do yourself a favor and go check out PHD at your local dealer (only place your gonna get em....good for you PHD! and the prices are VERY surprising!!!!. If you dont have them in your area talk to your shops about getting them in. 

I'll add more later, but I'm super busy and having some wifi issues. Just wanted to start the process...... I did take a lot of notes etc.... But honestly, I was just loving life sitting there listening to them for a while! What more really needs to be said?


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

Rex, I am excited to see you enjoy them! 

Could you give them a rating out of 10 or 100 based on the pricepoint? 
Also a rating based on where they stand in the grand scheme of things (with price not taken into consideration) would be greatly appreciated 
Maybe a video or two? I know videos don't aren't the best represenation of a speakers response, but they are fun to watch.

In any case. It is good to see some positive reviews of PHD products in the US! Definately excited with my new build on the horison.
We all appreciate you shareing your experience with us!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

WestCo said:


> Rex, I am excited to see you enjoy them!
> 
> Could you give them a rating out of 10 or 100 based on the pricepoint?
> Also a rating based on where they stand in the grand scheme of things (with price not taken into consideration) would be greatly appreciated
> ...



I probably wont bother with a video.....I have already taken them down for pics in place (it was temp.) THESE are not my tweeters. They were sent to me to be reviewed by a member (thank you!!!!). I wish I had a more dedicated system in place to do more justice thats for sure! (due time). However just from going from stock to a set of Focal TN52 (which I love!) in stock positions to these where they belong, was incredible! The midbass is pretty stellar in my rover stock! (which to me, means they likely did some good things with an enclosure down there.....someday when I get my door panels off to take a look????) Makes me excited to get the AF6.1pro down there  Perhaps the 8.1s? Depends on space. The midrange is lacking. seeing as to how these appear to look on paper I wish I could adjust the xovers....but its powered with an amp (pretty powerful I might add) to each driver with a xover built in. 
I will however be using these and the AF line (comparable to yours) in my vehicle and probably either a single 12" FB ported in the stock sub location, or 2 10" idmax sealed. 

Price point.......here is where we may instantly loose some people. These are not cheap.....not at all! However, they belong with the other big hitters! As mentioned.....F1 scanrev, supremo, esotar, brax, etc......You say the others you better add these in! At $280.00 a piece they are a little on the high side! No different from those mentioned above....But they are WAY smaller as far as the exterior! They have aluminum cups for surface mount and are made as is to sit flush (attachment is your design/problem....). They are very well made and I think rather perrty  Similar in looks to the A/D/S/ PX tweeter (also one of my favs!). 

Rating......Hmmmmm thats tough because of what anyone likes vs. another. Having had great success with all types of cone material tweeters and loving so many different types for so many reasons....I would put this in the upper %10-15% of the tweeters out there. For me they are the greatest balance of the bunch which is why I will be using them in mine. I had actually never planned on going back to a soft dome? I know enough people where I think I can get a good $ on most anything I wanted. I want these! (unless I could afford the studio version from PHD....$650.00 a piece, but if there half of what they seem on paper......WHOA!!!) Sexy as hell too!!!! 

PHD is VERY legit! Looking at the msrp sheet for AP and FB......they are going to hurt a lot of feelings of the higher priced stuff on the sound boards! They are going to make it hard to impossible to justify added cost for other names (hertz, focal, audison, etc....and for those that care....unlike the others, these are actually made in Italy, some hand made!!!!). 

Thanks for reading and chiming in Westco!

I promise when I get time I will discuss my listening experience a little more. I know most only care about specs and #s and thats cool! I will post what I have from PHD direct. For those that want to know what the tweeter can or does represent "to me" in an auto environment.......Stay tuned!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

is there any data on these you guys can link me to?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> is there any data on these you guys can link me to?


Yes sir, 
I will post them up....give me 5. FYI, semi limited.....especially for your liking, I'm sure


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I also included the info for the studio tweeter as well!


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

rexroadj said:


> I probably wont bother with a video.....I have already taken them down for pics in place (it was temp.) THESE are not my tweeters. They were sent to me to be reviewed by a member (thank you!!!!). I wish I had a more dedicated system in place to do more justice thats for sure! (due time). However just from going from stock to a set of Focal TN52 (which I love!) in stock positions to these where they belong, was incredible! The midbass is pretty stellar in my rover stock! (which to me, means they likely did some good things with an enclosure down there.....someday when I get my door panels off to take a look????) Makes me excited to get the AF6.1pro down there  Perhaps the 8.1s? Depends on space. The midrange is lacking. seeing as to how these appear to look on paper I wish I could adjust the xovers....but its powered with an amp (pretty powerful I might add) to each driver with a xover built in.
> I will however be using these and the AF line (comparable to yours) in my vehicle and probably either a single 12" FB ported in the stock sub location, or 2 10" idmax sealed.
> 
> Price point.......here is where we may instantly loose some people. These are not cheap.....not at all! However, they belong with the other big hitters! As mentioned.....F1 scanrev, supremo, esotar, brax, etc......You say the others you better add these in! At $280.00 a piece they are a little on the high side! No different from those mentioned above....But they are WAY smaller as far as the exterior! They have aluminum cups for surface mount and are made as is to sit flush (attachment is your design/problem....). They are very well made and I think rather perrty  Similar in looks to the A/D/S/ PX tweeter (also one of my favs!).
> ...


Thanks


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

This may not be the place....but since PHD is relatively new to "most" of us.....can someone give me an idea of what to expect from the FB 6.1 set? Thanks and sorry if I offended anyone by posting here.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

rockytophigh said:


> This may not be the place....but since PHD is relatively new to "most" of us.....can someone give me an idea of what to expect from the FB 6.1 set? Thanks and sorry if I offended anyone by posting here.


No offense at all! Fire away! 

The FB line is pretty robust! Expecting a set in my possession at the end of the week actually! I'll take some pics. I have not "heard" them yet. I have heard a LOT about them though...and the prices are amazing! Been told they will destroy most sets double the $ That puts them in some pretty severe company imo if claims are true! It was info said to me by someone I trust very much so to say I'm excited about them is an understatement! 
They have an FB pro line of midbass that on paper look pretty special! I'll put up the paper if I can find it! (think I have it? I have a lot...if not I can get it!). Again, heard it was a beast of a midbass driver! The three way set is so affordable (imo) for what it is, and the line below it looks pretty great as well! Again, msrp on that is just insane! 

I think they are going to do alright once they start getting out there!


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks Rex....I've got a set waiting on me at home. I think I can swap out the Imagines and do a comparison if I ever get me and the car at the same place long enough (wife drives it and I'm on the road all the time lately). I'm interested in hearing them.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Please keep us informed!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

similar speakers, with the comp Tweeters, the Fb 6.1 pro are very nice sounding

PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - PHD FB 6.1 Competition Component Speakers


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Dave.....any experience with the AF pro vs plain ole AF?
Just trying to figure on cost difference. I know aside from obvious aluminum frame/basket/etc....the freq #s are different (not by much) but Just curious? May just order the af 3ways but switch tweets with this one (review)
But if the PRO midbass is that much better I'd rather just do it all once....know what I mean?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Good question , never tried the pro's with aluminum frame. But I do have the AF. 6.1's in my doors right now :thumbsup:


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

DAT said:


> Good question , never tried the pro's with aluminum frame. But I do have the AF. 6.1's in my doors right now :thumbsup:


A N D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:surprised:


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> is there any data on these you guys can link me to?


If I would have known you wanted a look at these, I would have let you see the set in my car -.- lol


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> is there any data on these you guys can link me to?


Erin - Will this work?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

DAT said:


> Erin - Will this work?


what? my pdf wasnt good enough?
lol


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> what? my pdf wasnt good enough?
> lol


Oops didn't see that you posted it..


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

just messing


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Might have try a pair of these tweeters or the studio's but man do I love the Hiquphon ow's I have now.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Good review


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Just got my whole AF6.3 3way set with the tweeter upgraded to this one! CANT WAIT to get these installed!

I'll post some pics later


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> Just got my whole AF6.3 3way set with the tweeter upgraded to this one! CANT WAIT to get these installed!
> 
> I'll post some pics later



Nice - Ready for PICS..

I'd love to see the Mini Studio 1 tweets... ( smaller base ) pics...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Took some pics of parts of the AF set I have (6.3kit with the upgraded AF1.ctw tweet). I used the 6.5 mid and the FB 2way passive with the tweeter for demo purposes. Midbass I will give the nod all day to the Hertz/Audison (all lines)....However anything above 250hz or so? Um...yeah, NOT EVEN CLOSE! The PHD was so much cleaner and natural then anything else on the board. This is a true audiophile set.....it will require a dedicated sub.......When I turned on a sub and blended there was no comparison anymore IMO. Its hard because the markup on Hertz/audison is just obscene. They take great care of there dealers and have some excellent promotions for them....smart move and I dont blame dealers one bit. As a consumer I find it arrogant and insulting. Its not like they make speakers cheaper and better then anyone else. SO when you go in and buy them your just paying more for a lesser product and they are heavily promoted by dealers above all else because you are paying there bills better. As a consumer thats pretty F'd up! As a dealer I say....No ****! 
Also there's a reason why they give soundboards strictly for Hertz use (and also take a close look at them.....ported tuned enclsosures??? LOL...no **** they have heavy midbass!)......They are not the bee's knees when A/B to other stuff in similar and often less price points....they dont stand out in a good way.....at least not to me! Although sound boards are also kinda useless to begin with in reality? 
I had not gotten a chance to do a lot of listening to my AF set till yesterday....I walked away absolutely thrilled that I purchased the set I did. 

I hope you guys get out to your dealers to have a listen for yourself. 

Oh yeah, for $300 retail? There is a new king of comp sets........The PHD FB6.1kit. For a tad more $ the pro version is a substantial amount better and will rival sets near the class of Voce and HSK. The FB6.1 kit aside from midbass, was much cleaner and natural sounding then the HSK and HSK XL sets..... This set is going to tear it up out there!!!! Everyone has been impressed with this set thus far!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Very good information. It's about time we as consumers can get great products for what most can actually afford. The true "audiophile" seems to getting harder to find, and by placing quality items out of their reach, well... other manufacturers are just hurting themselves. 

Go PHD!!!


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I dropped my PHD FB Pro kit in tonight replacing the HAT Imagines. With no tuning (it was after dark when I got them in) and using the passive crossovers, I found it to be outstanding. I'm a poor installer and forgot how to set my head unit so I fumbled around with that for a minute....wow. The Zuki gives them plenty of juice and while it's no midbass monster....I found myself not wanting to leave the car. Clean, airy, detailed....yes sir. For a budget system....this thing sounds pretty darn good. I think I'm going out to the driveway to listen some more!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

rockytophigh said:


> I dropped my PHD FB Pro kit in tonight replacing the HAT Imagines. With no tuning (it was after dark when I got them in) and using the passive crossovers, I found it to be outstanding. I'm a poor installer and forgot how to set my head unit so I fumbled around with that for a minute....wow. The Zuki gives them plenty of juice and while it's no midbass monster....I found myself not wanting to leave the car. Clean, airy, detailed....yes sir. For a budget system....this thing sounds pretty darn good. I think I'm going out to the driveway to listen some more!


This is PHD all the way! EVERYTHING they do thus far is exactly this. The FBpro midbass will throw some midbass but they need more power. The rest of the line is definitely not midbass "hefty". But for absolute clarity, naturalism, and detail....I'm not sure I've used anything as good!

Glad to hear your results! For the money the FBpro might be unbeatable! Especially active (being able to give that midbass more juice)

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

I've had 2-way component set by PHD in the past, back in 2004. I remembered it being very musical, but I can't remember which sets I had. 

Funny it was only few months ago I started to wonder where did my PHD set went.


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

dlheman said:


> I've had 2-way component set by PHD in the past, back in 2004. I remembered it being very musical, but I can't remember which sets I had.
> 
> Funny it was only few months ago I started to wonder where did my PHD set went.


They have completely revamped everything. I believe you would like them even more now =]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

I ordered my FB6.1Pros from Mike today based on the reviews I've read here and some private discussions with forum members. There are no dealers close to me so I'm going simply off of recommendations. 

Thanks Justin for your time in answering all of my questions.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

My pleasure! Keep us posted! I'm ordering a set of the FB mids for demo purposes and likely will go in to my vehicle as midbass drivers over the AF's from my 3way set. I'm really loving the product and so are dealers that are getting the chance to listen! I hope you have the same results!


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

bumplime said:


> I ordered my FB6.1Pros from Mike today based on the reviews I've read here and some private discussions with forum members. There are no dealers close to me so I'm going simply off of recommendations.
> 
> Thanks Justin for your time in answering all of my questions.


I'm looking to fix that here shortly You're in my home arena. I was born and raised in the Portland/Vancouver area. I have a couple shops in mind for becoming dealers when I go back home in June. If you are anywhere near Vancouver, I'd love to give your ride a listen when I head home!


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Ge_off_me said:


> They have completely revamped everything. I believe you would like them even more now =]


I just checked their website (they used to have nice website music too), and I must say they look exquisite.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

Ge_off_me said:


> I'm looking to fix that here shortly You're in my home arena. I was born and raised in the Portland/Vancouver area. I have a couple shops in mind for becoming dealers when I go back home in June. If you are anywhere near Vancouver, I'd love to give your ride a listen when I head home!


I'm about an hour and a half SW of the Couve. Your more than welcome to come down and listen. It should sound great once the install is completed. 
FB6.1pros, and two GTI10s down firing in the center console. I'm getting anxious. 
As for shops in this area (Salem and Corvallis) maybe Hear no Evil in Salem an hopefully Audiofiles here in Corvallis.


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

bumplime said:


> I'm about an hour and a half SW of the Couve. Your more than welcome to come down and listen. It should sound great once the install is completed.
> FB6.1pros, and two GTI10s down firing in the center console. I'm getting anxious.
> As for shops in this area (Salem and Corvallis) maybe Hear no Evil in Salem an hopefully Audiofiles here in Corvallis.


I remember hearing good things about Audiofiles. I might see if I can drop a product or two off with you and let you show them =P haha. 

I can't wait to hear it!


----------



## namboy27 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm really interested in getting a set now of the Pro's. Wheres a good place to buy these?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

namboy27 said:


> I'm really interested in getting a set now of the Pro's. Wheres a good place to buy these?


Pro FB or Pro AF's? Contact Mike Allen from:
PHD Audiophile Sound System - Contacts


----------



## namboy27 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Rexroadj, 

I'm really interested in the FB series because of what you guys said and what I've been reading. 

Your input as well as others is always what help decide what to do. 

Thanks for all your help


rexroadj said:


> Pro FB or Pro AF's? Contact Mike Allen from:
> PHD Audiophile Sound System - Contacts


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

namboy27 said:


> Thanks Rexroadj,
> 
> I'm really interested in the FB series because of what you guys said and what I've been reading.
> 
> ...


The FB Pro's are the real deal midbass! I will likely change out my AF6" for the FB pro 6". I'll stick with the AF midrange and tweet because I'm in love  

Mikes a kick ass guy and will take good care of you! 

I think you'll be very happy with the products and performance


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

rexroadj said:


> The FB Pro's are the real deal midbass! I will likely change out my AF6" for the FB pro 6". I'll stick with the AF midrange and tweet because I'm in love
> 
> Mikes a kick ass guy and will take good care of you!
> 
> I think you'll be very happy with the products and performance


I ended up getting this three way set
AF 1.C TW / AF 4.1 / AF 6.1

Curious, do you think I should have went with the fb 6?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

WestCo said:


> I ended up getting this three way set
> AF 1.C TW / AF 4.1 / AF 6.1
> 
> Curious, do you think I should have went with the fb 6?


I assume you mean the pro's..... Not sure.... I have the exact AF set.....(for sale actually). This setup is 100000% audiophile sound! WOW! The midbass from the FB pro is WAY more intense....However, in a competently designed system thats not an issue. I would be fine running the AF midbass at 80 but may shine more at 100....You have IdMax's correct? Those will play WAY past 100 sounding amazing.....I used to be a "lower" xover point midbass the better kinda guy...... Till I sat in some very impact full vehicles and there xover points were much higher (I used to setup to go to the 60s or so....and it was great!). The AF midbass are not lacking....in fact they will go super low. They will not have a ton of energy below 80hz but they may be the cleanest realest sounding components I have ever had the pleasure of using.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I run my "Test" AF6.'s at 65hz to 4K right now to play with 2 way but they will go back to 65hz to 200hz when I add my midrange to the equation.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

DAT said:


> I run my "Test" AF6.'s at 65hz to 4K right now to play with 2 way but they will go back to 65hz to 200hz when I add my midrange to the equation.


WOW! 
Well there ya go!!! 


Thanks Dave! If I had mounted them in my vehicle I would have played with xover points......In demo's I was being safe...... Great to hear though! Trying to make room for studio's or another brand  (working on it buddy.....its out of my hands at this point...just a waiting game


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> WOW!
> Well there ya go!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave! If I had mounted them in my vehicle I would have played with xover points......In demo's I was being safe...... Great to hear though! Trying to make room for studio's or another brand  (working on it buddy.....its out of my hands at this point...just a waiting game


Yep, Sounds good!!


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

These are very solid. I give them a 9.35/10 considering price point.

Very sensitive and detailed, a very good choice.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I picked up some PHD comps (AF1.C, FB 6.1 Pros, & AF4's). I know it'll be different in every car, but what's the best mounting for these tweeters? My plan is to put them in my A-pillars, with the 4's in the dash and the 6's in the doors (2013 Scion FR-S). I was thinking of installing the tweeters similar to this: 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...30-completion-sq-project-2013-scion-fr-s.html

And aiming them toward the rearview mirror. They'll run active via an MS-8. Thoughts?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I would put them as close to on axis as possible. Wonderful sounding tweeter, but not the most versatile as far as locations. But thats not what it was made for. It was intended to be used in a very quality install with attention to detailed mounting locations. I would go dash or pillar pods, mostly on axis with a slight lean towards the rear view..... However, since every situation is different? Get a couple pieces of double sided tape and put them in the aluminum case (if yours actually came with the hardware....seems to be hit or miss with that), put them on there side, and try out different angles etc..... Thats really the best thing to do with any setup. Your MS-8, if used properly, will help a great deal with overcoming a lot of issues that you may be left with regardless. 
Good luck!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree, more so on axis at least with the right side and go from there.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses guys, I really appreciate it and and really looking forward to getting these installed!


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll post up progress when I install these, along with the 4's firing up in the dash and the 6's in the doors.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

The graph may not look that flat but in the car they sound very nice and smooth.

kmbkk, any update?


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Unfortunately no. It'll be a couple of months before I get to install them, after my deployment.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Been lurking for a little while and PHD definitely has my attention. Thanks for the informative review and I'm hoping I can find out about how I can hear some PHD speakers in east TN. I know WestDoc is in the area and I plan to reach out to him. 

P.S. Sorry but I partially made this post so I could get 1 post under my belt to PM WestDoc.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

PHD will have a booth at the world finals in Huntsville in a few weeks.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

DGage, our US Distributor is located in the Nashville area. You can reach out to him to listen to his car. He competes in Master class with MECA. PM me for his email.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Kevin K said:


> PHD will have a booth at the world finals in Huntsville in a few weeks.


Damn, why do it have to be deployed


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

I had the PHD FB 6.1 PRO components on my sound board and they sounded nice right out of the box with crossovers. I installed them in a Subaru legacy which I swapped out components that cost twice as much. I was blown away how much louder deeper the mids sounded. Even the silk tweeters sounded great, blended very well. They can handle whatever power you throw at them They sound as good as other components I sell that cost well over $800. I'm very impressed with this mid bass. Now I just have to test out the AF1.Tweeters.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Just wait till you get the AF1's in..... you'll be grinning from ear to ear
I run mine pretty much on axis and well pleased. 
The FB6.1Pro's do an excellent job and those matched with the AF1's ....well music just doesn't get much better than that. (my opinion for what that's worth)


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Kevin K said:


> Just wait till you get the AF1's in..... you'll be grinning from ear to ear
> I run mine pretty much on axis and well pleased.
> The FB6.1Pro's do an excellent job and those matched with the AF1's ....well music just doesn't get much better than that. (my opinion for what that's worth)


yes I have to agree. I'm sure the AF 1's will take them to that next level. I only had half the power they can handle rms and they shined. I will test them with one of the mosconi ones or AS amps soon. It really helps to have a go to set of components when customers only have 5 bills in their budget but want great sound.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^ Sent you a pm sir..


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

anyone thats not affiliated with phd heard the 4" and af1? id possibly want to do af1c, 4.1, fb6.1 pro. to replace my pioneer 3 way stage 4 set. just havent heard any in person


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

casey said:


> anyone thats not affiliated with phd heard the 4" and af1? id possibly want to do af1c, 4.1, fb6.1 pro. to replace my pioneer 3 way stage 4 set. just havent heard any in person


I have this exact setup but it'll be a few months before I get it installed.


----------



## camfreem7 (Nov 18, 2014)

I know thus is an old thread but I just got my set of tweeters in the mail and would love to hear some more thoughts on them. I am going to try to install them today but this will be my first time attempting to solder so I'm a little worried about how small the wires coming out of the tweets are. I mean there are like 5 strands of metal in each wire, and I had run all new wire to my old tweets, doesn't anybody think its worth it to have the new bigger gauge wire going straight to the tweets.

Also the world has played a cruel joke on my by giving me a horrible ear infection, preventing me from hearing out of my right ear and a loud ringing sound, of course this happened while I was waiting for this tweets I have been wanting for months to show up. So while I will post my impressions in worried i won't be able to give a very accurate assessment...


----------



## camfreem7 (Nov 18, 2014)

Ok so I have had these installed for about a month but just now am able to hear properly and thus give a decent review. When I first installed them I was able to notice the dramatic difference between them and the tweeters that came with my Focal FX components and even with one good ear I was blown away. 

Unfortunately that dramatic A/B comparison has faded away and I am just left with my impressions after driving around listening with varying degrees of hearing loss. However, I can say that I love these things, and if anyone has the ability to play DVD-Audio in their car, get the Fleetwood Mac Rumors DVD-A and play "Never Going Back Again" really loud and enjoy the audio porn.

These things are sharp, crisp, detailed, yet full and well-rounded, not the ear-piercing brightness of other tweeters which can be described with similar adjectives. I don't experience any fatigue with these and find myself able to play my music much louder than I would have dared with my old tweeters. I am also only giving them 70 watts from a crappy JL Audio JX 360/4 so once I am able to give them 200 watts of clean power they will be even better.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

You need to buy my FB 12.1


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, they are great tweeters. Sometimes I regret selling mine. One of my all time favorite soft domes.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Hmmmm, I wonder where THOSE tweeters came from lol.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Some random dude.


----------



## rcsauvag (Jun 2, 2015)

I see alot of you are running 6.1 PRO with the AF Tweeters. I was just wondering some of the reason for that. I was looking at purchase the normal 6.1 Kit.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

The FB6.1 Pro is every bit as good as the AF6.1 at a much lower price point. The AF Tweeters pair very well with them. While the 6.1Kit is a great buy, and you won't be disappointed with them, the 6.1Kit's tweeter is just not on the same plane as the AF.


----------



## Pr_007 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi, sorry to bump an old thread.

I am planning to run the FB 6.1 pro Midbass active. How much power do you think I must be feeding them to get them moving?


----------

